# ouvrir KDE sur FreeBSD par ssh graphique



## devin plompier (12 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour,
Je dispose d'un serveur sous FreeBSD doté en outre du bureau KDE. J'aimerai pouvoir lancer cette installation KDE sur mon mac via SSH avec l'option -X. Je m'y casse les dents.
Pourtant j'y arrive parfaitement depuis un hôte sous Fedora, par la commande startkde :





Sur FreeBSD, cette commande n'est pas dans le PATH. J'ai donc exécuté la commande startkde directement dans son chemin de stockage, le même que dans le xinitrc. Tout ce que j'obvient sur l'écran de mon mac, c'est cette pauvre petite fenêtre :





Help ?
Merci.

EDIT : Je précise que KDE fonctionne parfaitement sous cet hôte FreeBSD sur l'écran normal.


----------



## bompi (13 Décembre 2013)

Il faudrait déjà être sûr d'avoir installé et lancé X11 (dorénavant disponible avec le paquetage XQuartz).
Ensuite, si l'option -X ne donne rien, utiliser l'option -R et le port 6000, quelque chose comme : 
	
	



```
ssh -R 6000:localhost:6000 user@server
```


----------



## devin plompier (13 Décembre 2013)

Eh bien si, justement, l'option -X fonctionne. J'arriva à lancer des petits trucs comme xeyes ou xclock.
C'est juste KDE qui veut pas...


----------



## bompi (13 Décembre 2013)

Quel est le comportement, au juste :
- rien ne se lance
- ça se lance mais ça s'arrête après un petit délai
- ça se lance mais rien ne s'affiche ?

Dans les logs, souvent généreux quand il s'agit de X11, n'y aurait-il pas des messages d'erreur ?


----------

